# Stupid, dumb signs



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2013)

Maybe this has been done before but might be fun to post some silly signs.


----------



## Michael. (Dec 21, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2013)

Warning Will Robinson.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2013)

Sign in a bar.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can't show you this one ... I was driving at the time.  

It was one of those mobile digital signs attached to a small trailer.  I assume it was supposed to say "Caution:  Road Work" but the display was:

Modem failure

Well, I thought it was humorous .....


----------



## Casper (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

I think I've eaten there!  









There's a highway sign near Woolgoolga that I must remember to photograph.

"*High School
Playing fields
Cemetery*"


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 21, 2013)

You mean this one?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh you got it!  Good, save me the bother.  I said 'playing' fields didn't I?... senager moment?  I've seen the thing countless times and still got it wrong!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 21, 2013)

Also, there is a beauty shop in our area with a creative name that makes me chuckle whenever I pass it...CURL UP and DYE


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_HaHa we have a manchester store in Oxford st Sydney called _*HOLY SHEET*


----------



## Casper (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Casper (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

[URL=http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/Gylly1/media/Forum%20pics/no-working.jpg.html]
	







[/URL]


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

"Bring back the Biff!!" eh DB??  that's a classic.  Has to be RL, it's a 'melee' in AFL I believe.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 21, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> "Bring back the Biff!!" eh DB??  that's a classic.  Has to be RL, it's a 'melee' in AFL I believe.



No camping, no horses, no golf but ...... biffin' (biffing) is obviously OK.


----------

